# Canada to declare Proud Boys a Terrorist Group



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2021)

It's just the first step but they're serious about it. 

House of Commons passes motion to designate Proud Boys a terrorist entity - CityNews Toronto


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 25, 2021)

About TIME. Bob, Doug and Rush should be next. Bryan Adam’s?


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 25, 2021)

Bieber has been terrorizing us for how long?

Question.. does a group have to actually do acts of terrorism to be considered a terrorist group, or is it just for the feels?


----------



## Grunt (Jan 25, 2021)

Florida173 said:


> Bieber has been terrorizing us for how long?
> 
> Question.. does a group have to actually do acts of terrorism to be considered a terrorist group, or is it just for the feels?


Brother, I feel that no matter what the accepted definition of terrorism is to them...it's my opinion that the latter is more accurate in this case and that they are simply getting on the "bandwagon."


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2021)

Florida173 said:


> Bieber has been terrorizing us for how long?
> 
> Question.. does a group have to actually do acts of terrorism to be considered a terrorist group, or is it just for the feels?



Honestly, I'm waiting for them to claim the events on the Capital as evidence.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 25, 2021)

RackMaster said:


> Honestly, I'm waiting for them to claim the events on the Capital as evidence.



I suppose.. I mean there was at least 1 there.. out of the few hundred people that went in to the Capitol. I would think they would highlight the Oath Keepers instead since they were actually a coordinated effort.


----------



## Brill (Jan 25, 2021)

Florida173 said:


> Question.. does a group have to actually do acts of terrorism to be considered a terrorist group, or is it just for the feels?


Even terrorism isn’t terrorism anymore.

No Sign Of Antifa So Far In Justice Department Cases Brought Over Unrest


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 25, 2021)

Brill said:


> Even terrorism isn’t terrorism anymore.
> 
> No Sign Of Antifa So Far In Justice Department Cases Brought Over Unrest



If they keep up their antics in Tacoma and other places right now.. it's only a matter of time that people realize that they are an actual threat to democracy.. along with all other black bloc movements


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 25, 2021)

I think you guys need to be careful about banning any Canadian entertainers otherwise you will all be sitting around reading books as your only form of entertainment. BOOKS for god's sake.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 25, 2021)

Florida173 said:


> Bieber has been terrorizing us for how long?
> 
> Question.. does a group have to actually do acts of terrorism to be considered a terrorist group, or is it just for the feels?



With no Domestic Terrorism statute....hard to classify a group in the US as a Designated Terrorist Organization (DTO).

FBI Domestic Terrorism defined: Violent, criminal acts committed by individuals and/or groups to further ideological goals stemming from domestic influences, such as those of a political, religious, social, racial, or environmental nature.

I see a push in the future for some kind of Domestic Violent Extremist (DVE)....it's the new buzz word.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 25, 2021)

Kraut783 said:


> With no Domestic Terrorism statute....hard to classify a group in the US as a Designated Terrorist Organization (DTO).
> 
> FBI Domestic Terrorism defined: Violent, criminal acts committed by individuals and/or groups to further ideological goals stemming from domestic influences, such as those of a political, religious, social, racial, or environmental nature.
> 
> I see a push in the future for some kind of Domestic Violent Extremist (DVE)....it's the new buzz word.



At least we don't have one of the ardent supporters and voters of the PATRIOT act in charge of the country right now... oh shit.. who on earth voted this guy into office?


----------



## Brill (Jan 25, 2021)

Florida173 said:


> At least we don't have one of the ardent supporters and voters of the PATRIOT act in charge of the country right now... oh shit.. who on earth voted this guy into office?



There‘s no way analysts would get permission to go after domestic targets.  Oh, wait...


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2021)

If we could label some Canadians as terrorists, I know of one group to put on a watchlist...


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 25, 2021)

AWP said:


> If we could label some Canadians as terrorists, I know of one group to put on a watchlist...


Don’t go there!


----------



## CQB (Jan 26, 2021)

For me Canadian terrorism can be defined as Neil Young singing the Star Spangled Banner


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2021)

AWP said:


> If we could label some Canadians as terrorists, I know of one group to put on a watchlist...


----------



## Brill (Jan 26, 2021)

Marauder06 said:


>


They live rent free inside his mind.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 26, 2021)

Brill said:


> They live rent free inside his mind.


I know, right?  Them, and Pakistan.  :)


----------



## AWP (Jan 26, 2021)

Aww, you motherfuckers. Okay. Alright. I'm putting bans on all you bitches. Huh. You think you can do this shit... Mara. You think you can do this to me? You motherfuckers will be posting on Reddit when I get finished with you. Stukas and hammers. Political threads locked down. I'm the man up in this piece. You'll never see the light of... who the fuck do you think you're fucking with? I'm an Admin, I run shit around here. You just live here. Yeah, that's right, you better walk away. Go on and walk away... 'cause I'm gonna' burn this motherfucker down. King Kong ain't got shit on me. That's right, that's right. Shit, I don't, fuck. I'm winning anyway, I'm winning... I'm winning any motherfucking way. I can't lose. Yeah, you can shoot me, but you can't kill me.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 3, 2021)

It's official and due to the storming of the capital. 

Canada Labels Proud Boys A Terrorist Group


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 3, 2021)

RackMaster said:


> It's official and due to the storming of the capital.
> 
> Canada Labels Proud Boys A Terrorist Group



dangerous precedence. Proud Boys didn't storm the Capitol, but were largely taking part in one of the permitted rallies taking part there. Just because a member or two ended up with some of the people that went in. Honestly makes no sense to me.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 3, 2021)

Just what authority does this declaration give the Canadian government? Where are the teeth in this? Or is it just some pussified feel-good thing on the part of the liberals to make a statement?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 3, 2021)

It's not illegal to be a member but there's potential ramifications depending on your activity. 



> Banks can now freeze assets and police can charge anyone who financially or materially supports such a group.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-proud-boys-terrorists-1.5899186


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 3, 2021)

meanwhile... 2020 was the first year since 2011 that white nationalists didn’t have a lethal attack according to the FBI


----------



## Board and Seize (Feb 3, 2021)

Grammar nazi time:

"precedent" != "precedence"

("!=" stands for "does not equal")

Precedent is something that sets a new bar or standard, especially in law.  ("This latest thing is a dangerous precedent.")
Precedence refers to ordering based on priority.  ("Precedence dictates that you speak first, sir.")

I've been seeing this near homophonic confusion happening all over the place recently.

That is all, carry on.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 3, 2021)

Board and Seize said:


> Grammar nazi time:
> 
> "precedent" != "precedence"
> 
> ...



fair enough. I stand by my usage in its altered intended meaning. Canada needs to get it's priorities straight


----------



## GOTWA (Feb 3, 2021)

The Jalisco New Generation, Sinaloa, Los Zetas, etc...Good to go.​


----------



## Brill (Feb 3, 2021)

Board and Seize said:


> I've been seeing this near homophonic confusion happening all over the place recently.


Irregardless, they’re have been many negative affects, for all intensive purposes, up on the bored here too four based on principals alone.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 3, 2021)

Brill said:


> Irregardless, they’re have been many negative affects, for all intensive purposes, up on the bored here too four based on principals alone.



Trudeau, the list if you will sir.


----------



## GOTWA (Feb 3, 2021)

Brill said:


> Irregardless, they’re have been many negative affects, for all intensive purposes, up on the bored here too four based on principals alone.


I agree. It's a doggy dog world out there. You have to do diligence or you could become the escape goat. Me? I'm just biting my time so I can pass mustard.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 3, 2021)

STAHP!!!

You guys are making my brain hurt!


----------



## Board and Seize (Feb 3, 2021)

...and that's what I get for being a pedant


----------



## Grunt (Feb 4, 2021)

Board and Seize said:


> ...and that's what I get for being a pedant


No worries, Brother...I still respect your attention to detail in all matters.....


----------



## AWP (Feb 4, 2021)

Board and Seize said:


> ...and that's what I get for being a pedant



So, you can't go within 500m of an elementary school?


----------



## Brill (Feb 5, 2021)

AWP said:


> So, you can't go within 500m of an elementary school?



I thought those were podiatrists?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 5, 2021)

View attachment 38842


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2021)

Brill said:


> I thought those were podiatrists?



No. Those are engaged in sexual relationships with boys. Pedants are sexually attracted to children.

At least, I think that's how it works.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 5, 2021)

All these right wing/white supremist/domestic terrorism guys/groups/militias....I wish the US would just treat them like a criminal gang...stop making them more than what they are.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 6, 2021)

Kraut783 said:


> All these right wing/white supremist/domestic terrorism guys/groups/militias....I wish the US would just treat them like a criminal gang...stop making them more than what they are.



Don't they already do that for ones that do criminal activity?


----------



## Brill (Feb 6, 2021)

Kraut783 said:


> All these right wing/white supremist/domestic terrorism guys/groups/militias....I wish the US would just treat them like a criminal gang...stop making them more than what they are.



I thought we were just gonna Pred ‘em?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357738390599340032


----------



## Brill (Feb 6, 2021)

AWP said:


> No. Those are engaged in sexual relationships with boys. Pedants are sexually attracted to children.
> 
> At least, I think that's how it works.



These guys explain it perfectly.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 6, 2021)

Florida173 said:


> Don't they already do that for ones that do criminal activity?



Well, without a DT statute, it's all they can do. But, I mean...stop calling them domestic terrorist, insurrectionist, when you talk about them in the news and congressional speeches...just call them criminals.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 6, 2021)

Give them the "T" name and then you get some good ole extra funding and the ability to violate their rights a tad bit "easier" without going through legitimate measures. After all, *everyone* hates terrorists....


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 6, 2021)

Well, I've got to hand it to Canada.  It took the US 25+ years to designate the Haqanni Network a terrorist organization, and the Canadians did it to the Proud Boys in what... less than 4?

https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/BILLS-112s1959enr/html/BILLS-112s1959enr.htm
Proud Boys

Well, at least Canada isn't making a secret of who they think their enemies are.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 6, 2021)

Kraut783 said:


> Well, without a DT statute, it's all they can do. But, I mean...stop calling them domestic terrorist, insurrectionist, when you talk about them in the news and congressional speeches...just call them criminals.



But the problem is they are neither. A couple went into the capitol with a few hundred other people. It's not a criminal enterprise


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 6, 2021)

agree...not really concentrating on just the capitol incident....it's the mentality on the way forward.

 As the govt starts to look at these "groups", I just don't want them to throw all of them into the DT category, as you probably noticed FBI Counter Terrorism Division led the capitol incident investigations, instead of their criminal division. And most of the misdemeanor criminal trespass arrests had persons with no DT ideology that is part of the DT umbrella you have to have. Just frustrating...


----------



## Brill (Feb 6, 2021)

Kraut783 said:


> Just frustrating...


There isn’t a “f” in political.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 6, 2021)

Kraut783 said:


> agree...not really concentrating on just the capitol incident....it's the mentality on the way forward.
> 
> As the govt starts to look at these "groups", I just don't want them to throw all of them into the DT category, as you probably noticed FBI Counter Terrorism Division led the capitol incident investigations, instead of their criminal division. And most of the misdemeanor criminal trespass arrests had persons with no DT ideology that is part of the DT umbrella you have to have. Just frustrating...



I believe the events at the capitol are the reason for the designation. Any other event is pretty explainable and almost always only a direct reaction to ANTIFA. I have friends that are PBs and they are the absolute opposite of terrorists. 

Is this even an extensive list?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 6, 2021)

I am willing to bet this was done on request of the Democrat's.  It's easier to be done here.  "Canada did it, so why cant we declare them terrorists ?"  And now gives a little legitimacy to those calling Republicans terrorists.   There are some already trying to call Canadian Conservatives the same.  It's an ideological war and I think we're losing.


----------

